# Nitro Sub Zero what bindings?



## mercm3 (Nov 13, 2008)

Got a great deal on a Nitro SubZero, was thinking of putting some 390 Bosses on it or Flux DS45 which binding matches up better with this board? Main use of the board mess around jib/butter board when the snow sucks or I gotta chill and ride with people who really can't ride.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm a fan of the 390s because of the canted footbeds.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i at first bought a bought a subzero with the same intentions as you, and now i ride the board full time haha, beware of the addictingness of the SubZero. (such a fun board).

I have union contacts on it, but in addition to the two bindings you mentioned i would recomend maybe some flux tt30s or rk30 or sf45, maybe some k2 hurrithanes and indys, burton cobrasharks, nitro (raiden) phantoms, zero. I'm hesitant to recomend union bindings cause i had my share of problems with them before i finally got them to work correctly (lots of maintenance required on my part) but i think some of the problems i had on the contact would not be had on the force due to the design.

On my contacts i had the heel loop consistently coming loose.

you can't really go wrong too much, just avoid technines and super stiff freeride bindings


----------



## mercm3 (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been leaning to the 390's due to price and I have had great experience with ROME CS. I saw I could get some DS45's for about $20 more and was wondering if they were worth the difference and part of me wanted to just try something different.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I have the regular 390s on my Sub Pop (the older name for the SubZero)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Somethin soft. Flow Quattros, Flux RK30's, K2 Hurrithanes, or Union Contact Pros.


----------



## mercm3 (Nov 13, 2008)

the DS45s I can get is a size medium, according to Flux size chart that works for a 8-10. Reading from peeps here they mention flux bindings are a little bigger then the average binding. I wear an 07 Vans Fargo sz8, would the medium be too big?


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

twin89 said:


> i at first bought a bought a subzero with the same intentions as you, and now i ride the board full time haha, beware of the addictingness of the SubZero. (such a fun board).
> 
> I have union contacts on it, but in addition to the two bindings you mentioned i would recomend maybe some flux tt30s or rk30 or sf45, maybe some k2 hurrithanes and indys, burton cobrasharks, nitro (raiden) phantoms, zero. I'm hesitant to recomend union bindings cause i had my share of problems with them before i finally got them to work correctly (lots of maintenance required on my part) but i think some of the problems i had on the contact would not be had on the force due to the design.
> 
> ...


Hey twin...do you mainly ride park? How do you find the subzero around the mountain? There was a killer price for a subzero at my local shop...but I couldn't justify getting it just to mess around...haha

As for bindings...i think indy's would be good


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jliu said:


> Hey twin...do you mainly ride park? How do you find the subzero around the mountain? There was a killer price for a subzero at my local shop...but I couldn't justify getting it just to mess around...haha
> 
> As for bindings...i think indy's would be good


SubPops/Zeros are fun boards to cruise around on. They are not responsive. But they have a great sidecut and are super fun to butter around on. Great in powder too. I rode one for 3 years.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I really like the way the contrabands feel on the subzero...

I used to have regular 390's on it but found them a little bit stiffer than I wanted. In comparison, when I made the switch to the contrabands they felt like a magical force holding my boot to the board that didn't apply any pressure whatsoever to my toes.

I say you get the softest bindings possible, whatever those may be


As for riding the subzero outside of the park...it can handle it but its not ideal. I took it on some powder runs at Mammoth down some of the blacks, and all I was thinking was damn I want to go get my custom. The powder was clumping up in certain spots so the board bends a lootttt and get sorta chattery. But then again I was riding with friends who wanted to bomb down everything...if I was just cruising down those runs by myself then the sub would have been fun to play around with and take advantage of that softer flex.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Agree with ride contrabands. Got a pair on my subpop love em.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

jliu said:


> Hey twin...do you mainly ride park? How do you find the subzero around the mountain? There was a killer price for a subzero at my local shop...but I couldn't justify getting it just to mess around...haha
> 
> As for bindings...i think indy's would be good


Yeah, my typical day at the hill consists of 1 normal warm-up groomer, then the rest of the day is park for me. It is a fun board to cruize on, it's got a super fun sidecut. It is not your ideal charging board though, something stiffer would be better if that's what you're looking for. This board can handle speed on smooth groomers for sure, but on choppier stuff, it's kinda sketchy.

In the park, this is by far, the most fun board i have ridden, you can press like a beast on this thing (and i'm a light guy 140lbs). I really don't have much trouble on larger jumps cause i don't really land off center much, but when you do land tail heavy it is def a little creepy. For what this board is designed to do, it really excels at.

If you ride a mountain like Bear, the Subzero is amazing.


----------



## mercm3 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I ended up going with the flux ds45 figured what the hell, try a different brand. My last 3 boards and my all mtn board setup all have romes.


----------

